# Pocket Hole Jig for the Router Table



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a quick way to make Pocket Holes on a Router Table.

1/8" extra long drill bit
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ll Bits&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a
=====
Drill Bit 1/8 x 9” Flute Length x 12” Overall Length 
http://www.woodpeck.com/hingecrafter.html
Bj


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Just a quick way to make Pocket Holes on a Router Table.
> 
> Bj


congrats...absolute genius.. what do they say, necessity is the Mother of...
steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Steveo

I also have one of the Kreg K2000 Pro Pack Jigs but the Router Pocket Jig works just a bit quicker when I have many pockets to make and it didn't cost 150.oo bucks and the router is always setup to run and all I need to do is popin the brass 3/4" guide and the bit and I'm cutting pocket holes.
I have about 15.oo bucks in it and some scrap wood.
I also made a drop in box (for the jig) that I can use with a Plunge Router when I need to make some pocket holes on the job site, when I don't have the Kreg with me.

Have a good one
Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Drop and Lock Box for the Pocket Hole Jig*

Just a add on for the Pocket Hole Jig .
With this box you can use your Plunge Router and the Pocket Jig to make pockets holes on the job site.
Just in case so one wants to make one also.

Bj


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

just when i thought i have seen it all then you guys cume up with this, now i have to build one to add to all my other jigs thats why i come to this forum you can lern somthing new every day thanks guys


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a wonderful example of your ingenuity Bj., however, because of the poor state of our economy, I feel obligated to spend money to help things along! (or to be honest, I've reached the stage where I no longer have patience to make such devices, in any case the chances are that within a few months I would pick it up and struggle trying to remember what it's for!) This was the case when we moved from our last home where we had lived for 35 years, when packing all my tools, I spent lots of time trying to remember what many of my jigs had been made for and binned all those that I couldn't remember.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

There I was adding that Kreg system to my wish list and not even thinking "geez I bet BJ does this on the router." Silly Me!


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Bj, there's a chair waiting for you. "And the recipient for......"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can just see Bj in his Sunday best sat waiting patiently to receive his award for "Best jig maker this century" I'm not getting carried away here, who else do you know who has excelled at jig making in the past 8.5 years like Bj has?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

harrysin said:


> I can just see Bj in his Sunday best sat waiting patiently to receive his award for "Best jig maker this century" I'm not getting carried away here, who else do you know who has excelled at jig making in the past 8.5 years like Bj has?


Yes Harry, but he is still not the "boss" at his house :big_boss:


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I saw a plan to do this in Wood Magazine's "Build your own shop jigs and fixtures". For those interested, you can look at the plan for free using Google Books. It doesn't include every page, but it has that one and many more (look on p. 53):
Free jig plans LINK

**HINT
You are not supposed to be able to print the pages in Google books, but I use Firefox and if you hit the "F11" key it makes it full screen (Internet explorer may have the same function, I don't know). Now while you have it full-screen, hit the "-" magnifying glass icon to zoom out. Now take a screenshot, crop it as needed, and print or save it.

Firefox has some free addons for screenshots if you don't have one already.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know, I can make pocket holes pretty fast with my Kreg, I don't fix it to the base unless I have bunches of holes to dig. 

Mostly I pull it out, clamp the stock and drill the holes. As long as the stiles and rails are precut I can face frame a cabinet in under 15 minutes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paulo


Thanks,,can you post page 53 ?

I would love to see the jig , thanks 


===========



Noob said:


> I saw a plan to do this in Wood Magazine's "Build your own shop jigs and fixtures". For those interested, you can look at the plan for free using Google Books. It doesn't include every page, but it has that one and many more (look on p. 53):
> Free jig plans LINK
> 
> **HINT
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

The Kreg is a great tool but I'm almost sure it cost you 100.oo to 150.oo dollars but this one would only cost you 10.oo the norm..  like many wood workers I have one also but I did reworked it little bit to the updated model with the vac.pickup system plus some other add on items ...

The Kreg tool is one tool you don't use all the time and I'm sure you have a router table that will do the job quick and easy will the tools/bits you already have on hand...

==========



Ghidrah said:


> I don't know, I can make pocket holes pretty fast with my Kreg, I don't fix it to the base unless I have bunches of holes to dig.
> 
> Mostly I pull it out, clamp the stock and drill the holes. As long as the stiles and rails are precut I can face frame a cabinet in under 15 minutes.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Well you guys, there is one problem with all this inovation and creative thinking on Bob's part. The problem is that ONE of these days I have to stop making jigs and actually MAKE a project of some sort from the list of 345 I have back-logged.
Then too, I already have the full Kreg system. Yes....I know....I spent actual money on it, which Bob deplores, but at the time it seemed reasonable! Ha!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob said:


> Yes Harry, but he is still not the "boss" at his house
> 
> 
> Are any of us if the truth be known. But I wouldn't want it any other way. ( I promise that Marlene is NOT standing over me!)


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well.... I tell you right now that I am the boss of my house! 

At least until she returns from shopping :jester::haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

It works for me very well,when someones comes to front door and wants to sell something I always say you will need to talk to the BOSS, hey baby it's for you 

hahahahahahaha and I'm out the back door hahahahaha to the shop hahahah

=======


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh no kidding, it was $130 something when I bought mine. In my case its the simplicity and speed. Once you read the instructions it becomes overwhelmingly difficult to screw a hole. Once I dug the 1st couple of holes it was like "WOW"! (← note all CAPS signify really really big wow). I hated face frames before I bought the kreg, time consuming alignments that often went bad, stock splitting using nails.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> The problem is that ONE of these days I have to stop making jigs and actually MAKE a project of some sort


You mean there's more to woodworking then jigs? Knew I was missing something. HAHAHA


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

if i didnt have the kreg i would definitely build this jig. but being lazy,lol, i will use the kreg. 

i will say that the pockethole jigs make life a lot simpler. there are so many tools that are designed to make life easier that can be a pain. my pc biscuit joiner works fine, but the instructions were vague and there was a lot of learning to do. but the pockethole jig works great with very little instruction. i prefer the kreg to the biscuit joiner when there is a choice.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice pocket hole setup.... If you have the room this is prolly the best setup based on a shop made and speed pocket hole jig...Rebel


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Paulo
> 
> 
> Thanks,,can you post page 53 ?
> ...


Sorry Bobj, but Google has it set up to where I can't view that page again and I didn't take a screenshot because I didn't know page viewing was limited. I thought this was done by cookies so I cleared my cookies and ran "CCleaner" to make sure everything was clean but still can't access that page. It must be done server-side and IP address.

That said, here is a pic of it. 

You will notice:
It rides in a miter slot
Has a stop block behind it to control the depth of the pocket
Has a hole on the front wood (below the toggle clamp) to make the thru-hole.

Also a link to the $2 plan: Pocket hole routing plan LINK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paulo

Thanks for taking the time to do that 

I like it the only thing I don't care for is the track system..

=======





Noob said:


> Sorry Bobj, but Google has it set up to where I can't view that page again and I didn't take a screenshot because I didn't know page viewing was limited. I thought this was done by cookies so I cleared my cookies and ran "CCleaner" to make sure everything was clean but still can't access that page. It must be done server-side and IP address.
> 
> That said, here is a pic of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Good one Deb. I think that most woodies when starting out tend to concentrate on jigs but it does wear off and "real" projects start to roll out of the shop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

hahahahaha using jigs is the fast way to do any job 

Anyone can make one of anything but to make two it takes a jig/fixture/template it can be as simple as a slot in a picture frame but in order to do 4 times right on all the corners it takes a jig...or to say it makes it easy...and fun..so many times when your making a project you will say there must be a easy way ..

It's like using a power hand saw to make a project then you find out you can get a table saw that will do a better job and you can do it over and over the same way,, the jig is the same thing in a small way but you can't if you don't have the jig on hand the same as the table saw.. 



==========



CanuckGal said:


> You mean there's more to woodworking then jigs? Knew I was missing something. HAHAHA


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

Lots of good info here. thx


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Just a quick way to make Pocket Holes on a Router Table.
> 
> 1/8" extra long drill bit
> Craftsman 1/8 in. Extra-Long Drill Bit
> ...


Damn you guys !!! 
I can't build any projects from all the dag on sweet jigs you keep coming up with and twisting my arm to make ! :sarcastic:


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

Noob said:


> I saw a plan to do this in Wood Magazine's "Build your own shop jigs and fixtures". For those interested, you can look at the plan for free using Google Books. It doesn't include every page, but it has that one and many more (look on p. 53):
> Free jig plans LINK
> 
> **HINT
> ...


That's another good link for newbies like me. This place is great!!!!
Thanks Noob.


----------

